# P99 Slide Disassembly Videos



## jenglish

I just finished uploading a few videos on how to disassemle the slide on the P99. I uploaded them to YouTube, so it would be easier to view them with a high speed connection.

Video 1: Complete Slide Disassembly 




Download (76.29MB)

Video 2: Striker Disassembly




Download (32.07MB)

Video 3: Sight & Night Sight Installation




Download (56.77MB)

I hope this help.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'll check em out tomorrow when I have time - almost sleepy time 

JS knows the secret of having the actual video appear in the message. Maybe ask him how.


----------



## uncut

I must say 
You did a great job doing those videaos......


----------



## jenglish

Thank you. I just hope I was easly understood, my accent gets in the way on occasion.


----------



## uncut

I don't think your accent gets in the way of anything.....


----------



## jenglish

uncut said:


> I don't think your accent gets in the way of anything.....


Very good . . .


----------



## Shipwreck

I was gonna sticky these myself, but I see JS did it for ya


----------



## Shipwreck

Man, you ARE the man! I finally got to watch them, and I am impressed :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 

I knew how to remove the striker and do the sights. Don't know if I'll ever need to take the striker itself apart - but that vid on the extractor disassembly is EXCELLENT. I can see now that it is a bit more detailed than the photos. That is excellent!


----------



## dood

Very cool stuff. You aren't a professional trainer by any chance are you? Your pacing and annunciation were perfect.


----------



## jenglish

dood said:


> Very cool stuff. You aren't a professional trainer by any chance are you? Your pacing and annunciation were perfect.


Thank you. I am an executive protection specialist and martial arts instructor, and the closest thing my team has to an armorer. So I am use to teaching.


----------



## dood

jenglish said:


> Thank you. I am an executive protection specialist and martial arts instructor, and the closest thing my team has to an armorer. So I am use to teaching.


It definitely shows.


----------



## Baldy

*P-99*

:smt023 Very good job there JEnglish. Thanks for the info. I don't even own a P-99 but I am going to down load all that good information encase I get one someday. Ships almost got me talked into it. Thanks for sharing.








:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt1099 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy

It's telling me now that I have to wait 185 mintues to get the last download. I guess I screwed something up. I got the first two OK.


----------



## jenglish

Not sure what the problem could be, maybe MegaUpload has a limit of the of downloads in a session. Try clearing your history and cookies and restart your browser. Sorry about that.


----------



## Baldy

Hey Jenglish its not your fault. I am a computer dummy. I just tried again and I got it this time. I got all three. If you ever put out a CD on gun repairs besure you ring my bell as I will want several copies. Thanks again for your time and effort....Baldy


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

The videos are gone from both sites. Anyone else know where they are mirrored?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes - the same at the Walther Forum - but I think someone there came up with a new link - check the Walther Forum.


----------



## Snowman

jenglish said:


> Thank you. I just hope I was easly understood, my accent gets in the way on occasion.


Dude, your accent is awesome. Very James Bond-ish.


----------



## omegajb

It says the videos have been deleted. Are there new links?


----------



## Shipwreck

Here they are.

I have the original files that J English gave me. At 1 point, he left the site and thencame back. And, he told me it was fine if I fixed the links if they disappeared again. Then, he left again and has never been heard from since. Don't know what's up with him.

I've tried to u/l them to Youtube, but youtube's software won't allow me. And, I've prev sent them to file upload stes.

Anyway - here they are, but youw ill have to download them 1 at a time. And, you'll likely have to wait 30 min or so in between downloading each one before it lets ya get the next one...

http://hotfile.com/dl/17346290/47a63d9/P99sights.MPG.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/17347526/fae42f2/P99slidedis.MPG.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/17347946/68272cc/P99striker.MPG.html


----------

